# Once my gym membership expires in March, I'm joining a different gym



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

At the gym I'm at now, I pretty much set my image as being very introverted. Because of that, I don't feel like opening up to people at this point at this gym.

I'm thinking that by joining a new gym and with all new faces around, that I could try to be a little social. I hope I can do this.


----------

